# Detailer's Domain: Audi A4 - Going back to the basics of detailing



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Subject: 2007 Audi A4
Requirements: Back to the basics with a deep cleaning and one step polish and wax

Exterior

- Wheels were prepped with Sonax Wheel Cleaner and cleaned up with various brushes
- Tires were spritzed down with Adam's All Purpose Cleaner and washed down
- Wheel wells were cleaned up
- Washed with 1Z einszett W99
- Wolf's Decon Gel
- Wash down and rinsed
- Door jambs were cleaned up
- Nano Scrub AutoScrub
- Dried
- Tires dressed
- Masking
- Paint Measurement
- Sonax 5/5 Fine Abrasive Paste - Uber Green Pad - Griots Orbital
- 1Z einszett Glanz Wax - Uber Black Pad
- Inspection with Fenix, 3m Sun Gun, Infratech, and natural sunlight
- Wheel wells were cleaned and dressed
- Rubber and Plastics Treated
- Exterior windows and mirrors cleaned and sealed
- Exhaust tips cleaned
- Windows were autoscrubed, cleaned, and sealed

Interior
- Interior Vac
- Leather Cleaned/Conditioned (remove a denim stains and much more)
- Plastic - wiped down and protected

Engine
- Cleaned
- Dressed

Products used

Links to products used -

1Z einszett W99
Wolf's Decon Gel
Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner
NanoSkin AutoScrub System
Sonax Fine Abrasive Polish 5/5 - Coming Soon
1Z einszett Glanz
Adam's Super VRT
Optimum Metal Polish
1Z einszett ****pit
Leather Master Strong Cleaner
Leather Master Vital Conditioner
Leather Master Super Remover
Uber Engine Detailing Kit

Tools used
Uber Wool Wash Mitt
Uber No Name MF Towels
Griot's 6 inch Random Orbital Polisher
Uber Buffing Pads
Defelsko Paint Meter
Fenix TK35
Brinkmann
Kranzle Pressure Washer
Cam Spray Foam Canon
2 Grit Guard Buckets with Caddies
Uber Firehose Nozzle
Metro Air Force Blaster

Interior

Before









































During









































Dan kissing the clean door handle ; )

















We found caked on dust on the seat rails

















Cleaned up

























Afters

















Exterior
Before

















































Prep - Wash, Decon, Autoscrub, Wheels, Tires, Wheel Wells, Engine

Before shots of the engine









Not bad but we take a closer look to find.

























































































APC on the motor and some brushing were needed to get rid of all that caked dirt and grime









Sonax 5/5 on was used by hand on the engine bay









































Afters of engine bay










































Pre soak

















Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner in action

















We hit the wheels with various brushes
Here we have the wheel wooly in action (coming soon)

























Prepping the car prior to Decon Gel/ in the canon a mix of Adam's Car Wash and W99

























































Wheel wells get some love

















Wash mitts go to work









Rinse









Wolf's Decon Gel dwelling on the paint









































Decon gel really setting in now









NanoSkin AutoScrub on the glass and paint (tons of lubricant)

















Before shots of the jambs 

















































































Action shots
Trunk and Door jambs being taken care of

































































Afters of jambs (light polish and wax)

































































































































Fuel door getting worked on









Yuck









Much better we hit them up again with polish and wax (sorry no shot) 









Dirt, grime, road tar you name it, it was stuck on it.

































Side skirts getting the treatment, APC first with some brushing followed by Stoner's Tarminator









Afters









Removing left over dressing with Stoner's Tarminator

















Clean tires









Action shots









Finishing touches on the wheels









Wheels waxed and tires dressed









After wheel wells were cleaned up we used Adam's Undercarriage Spray to dress them up

























Afters


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's a great turnaround!


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Great finish there Phil & Dan :thumb: lovely work.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice work on a manky car


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Very thorough good honest cleaning job there, and the car looks amazing afterwards. I'd bet the value of the car has increased through that work, and as you say, sometimes a back to basics clean will get the car looking 85% as good as a correction in some cases!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job there mate :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Very nice work, looks good.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

great tunraround


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Wow, great work :thumb:.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Great work there guys


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

looks mint, awesome work


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

wow great job and nice looking car


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

great job, great write up, thank you from sunny scotland (well, actually its pissing down with rain!)


----------



## lisaclio (Sep 6, 2008)

nice work, wish we had more sun


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

What a fantastic result, very fresh looking now,thank-you.


----------

